# Mira Electric



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This was my second Uxbridge Watch Fair purchase  ...an all s/steel Mira Electric. It house the Landeron 4750, the first Swiss electric movement, and dates from early 1960s.

This one has the same wavy dial marking that various other Landeron 4750 based watches have...such as the Rotary and Everite. The case back on this one is a little unusual though.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one Paul.

For those of us on the west side of the pond just what exactly is the Uxbridge Watch Fair and when is it?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Oops!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

That Everite watch looks great on the brown strap.... Was Everite a brand name for H.Samuel? I had always though out Everite as being on a par with Ingersoll or have I got it wrong?.. I have never come across Mira before, but it certainly seems to be a make to keep a look out for.

And I thought this was going to be a thread about bathroom showers!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Nice one Paul.
> 
> For those of us on the west side of the pond just what exactly is the Uxbridge Watch Fair and when is it?


Thanks Dave. There's a company in the UK that runs Watch And Clock Fairs about four times a year....the one in the south is held at Uxbridge College in West London. Usually lots of over-priced clocks and watches but sometimes you can pick up a bargain. Certainly not worth flying over for :lol: .



Barryboy said:


> That Everite watch looks great on the brown strap.... Was Everite a brand name for H.Samuel? I had always though out Everite as being on a par with Ingersoll or have I got it wrong?.. I have never come across Mira before, but it certainly seems to be a make to keep a look out for.
> 
> And I thought this was going to be a thread about bathroom showers!!


 :lol: Hi Rob. Yes, "Everite" was (?is?) a brand name of H. Samuel.....but I assume this must have been at the top end of their range...containing a new fangled Swiss electric movement...there were certainly many more much cheaper mechanical movements about.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Sniff - Harumph! Some of us are wise enough







to remember Radio Luxembourg and their time checks from the DJ's:-

"And the right time by my H. Samuel Everite watch is exactly Seven O'clock, time for your Sunday Night Top Twenty"

which was the radio forerunner of TOTP. Al Martino singing 'Spanish Eyes' - Dickie Valentine, Rosemary Clooney, Les Paul and Mary Ford, the list goes on!

"Two - Oh - Eight metres on the Medium Wave, Radio Luxembourg"

and, my goodness, *it had adverts* for things you could rush out and buy, right there, on the wireless :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Paul.
> ...


Hi paul are you going to pop the back off to give us a peep inside


----------

